
Nexus 5X Teardown - kjhughes
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Nexus+5X+Teardown/51318
======
georgeott
I hope they fixed the damn broken power button issue that my 16 month old
Nexus 5 died from. Damn that phone broke my heart.

